# Fishing Uintas story, videos and fish ID quiz in Tribune



## Buckskin (Sep 14, 2007)

The Salt Lake Tribune has a story on fishing in the Uintas. There are two videos, one winter and one summer. There is even a fish ID quiz. http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_13039007


----------

